# the bands you hated



## escorial (Sep 13, 2019)

I reckon more of them than you liked...I hated status quo..hate is a snowflake word...maybe disliked but teens are angry


----------



## seigfried007 (Sep 13, 2019)

Not a fan of Limp Bizkit. I can tolerate Rollin _sometimes_ (chiefly as a practical joke on other people)

Linkin Park was kinda cool when they first came out, but I've been tortured with their music about 20 years now. Keep bumping into people and radio stations that want to play them all the time. Can't get away from this band. They used the same themes in seemingly every song they released to radio, and the same dang songs get played ad nauseum. Burnt me out on 'em. 

I'm actually not a fan of Nirvana either. Thought they were pretty drug-addled and overrated I like a lot of other grunge acts though, so it's more about lyrical quality and the endless hype. Knew a lot of fangirls back in the day, and most were in it because Kurt was hot (same thing happened with Gavin Rossdale and Bush later). That said, for a band I didn't especially care for, they still came out with a handful of songs I really enjoy.


----------



## escorial (Sep 13, 2019)

Didn't both them top themselves..


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 14, 2019)

Wow where do I start? I can think of band right off the top of my head, actually a couple, Dashboard Confessional and Good Charlotte not to mention the entire American Pie soundtrack. What they called Pop Punk in those days made me want to barf- and I usually did. uker:


----------



## escorial (Sep 14, 2019)

I still can't get my head around Take That...after all these years they can still fill stadiums...


----------



## Irwin (Sep 14, 2019)

I used to hate The Cars. They were actually a pretty good band and interesting to watch, albeit in limited doses.


----------



## escorial (Sep 14, 2019)

The cars...a band I never liked much but that song which was played at band aid brings back memories


----------



## Aquilo (Sep 14, 2019)

Bros. And I think hate is too kind a word for them.


----------



## escorial (Sep 14, 2019)

Watched a documentary about them recently...I don't think it was a bonding experience for them...


----------



## sigmadog (Sep 14, 2019)

Never liked Foreigner or REO Speedwagon. To this day I leap for the tuner in search of another station when one of their songs come on.

Also, regarding general taste I detest cRap (the "c" is silent). Finally, I'm old enough that I call "Start Me Up" a NEW Stones song, and I'm not that fond of new Stones songs.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 14, 2019)

Foreigner was okay but I hated REO. I consider them the Osmond Brothers of heavy metal. I would say the Stones probably should have split after Tattoo You. I can name the good songs on one hand after that.


----------



## escorial (Sep 14, 2019)

I wanna know what luv is....proper wishy washy stuff but sometimes one has to admit liking soft rock....


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2019)

Damn, just a few days ago I posted that I hated The Cars back in their heyday but now think they were a pretty good band. The band's primary singer and songwriter, Ric Ocasek died yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 16, 2019)

Irwin said:


> Damn, just a few days ago I posted that I hated The Cars back in their heyday but now think they were a pretty good band. The band's primary singer and songwriter, Ric Ocasek died yesterday.




Damn. I wish we had a sad button for this one. RIP, Ric


----------



## bdcharles (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't really get The Streets. It's some geezer doing I don't know what over a basic beatbox. He's not even rapping, he's reciting the sort of mediocre, beige, subpatriotic poetry that they advertise shit like cheese and train travel with. I don't hate the guy though. Fair play to trying it, to doing it, to making something of it. It's just not my bagel.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2019)

Here's a tribute video for Ric Ocasek of The Cars--possibly the dorkiest band in history, and I mean that affectionately. They were interesting to watch--possibly because of their total lack of self-consciousness despite their dorkiness.  

Check out Elliot Easton's guitar solo. He's highly revered for his technique and phrasing--even to this day, some 40 years later.

[video=youtube;xTVzRfZEiAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTVzRfZEiAM[/video]


----------



## escorial (Sep 16, 2019)

Bought the first album because of cry your eyes but the rest was ok...


----------



## escorial (Sep 16, 2019)

Cars singer found dead today


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 17, 2019)

Hate rap. I despise Cyndi Lauper. Bruce Springsteen sings in monotone. I hate crap that's been dubbed from good, older songs, and Autotune has ruined nearly every last bit of modern rock. Hate U2's stuff after the "Achtung Baby" album. They sold out and they suck, now. I hate Bread, REO Speedwagon, and I think Boston, after their one-hit wonder, sucked so bad. Every song sounded like, "More Than A Feeling," and that song was so overplayed, I wanted to dig my eardrums out with chopsticks. I really don't like Clapton all that much. I hate John Tesh, Mariah Carey, and Kenny G. If the three of them all were dipped in concrete and dropped into the Mariana Trench, it would be a good start. Mariah Carey, in particular, sounds like she's being sodomized with a red-hot poker. I'm sure there are more bands that I hate, but these top the damn list. I saw Huey Lewis and the News in Tokyo Dome. They came on after Don Henley, then Bryan Adams. They sucked so bad, we walked out.

Other than that, it's all good. LMAO


----------



## escorial (Sep 17, 2019)

Any more...


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 18, 2019)

So many more. Don't get me started on Justin Bieber or whats-her-name that used to be Hannah Montana.


----------



## KenTR (Sep 18, 2019)

Amnesiac said:


> So many more. Don't get me started on Justin Bieber or whats-her-name that used to be Hannah Montana.



Agreed. Musical proficiency comes first. Being adorable comes somewhere far after that.


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 18, 2019)

What's so awful, is that Justin Bieber is actually really talented! There's a YouTube video of him, like 8 years old, playing the drums. He's amazing! This pop idol branding just sucks... It's exploitative.


----------



## KenTR (Sep 18, 2019)

Talent becomes irrelevant when your target audience has yet to grow any pubic hair.

Years ago, my friends and I were placing bets on exactly what date Justin would be found dead in a hotel room.


----------



## Greg William (Dec 24, 2019)

I could never stand Jane's Addiction. That song with the dog barking... eeh. Overplayed on the radio.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 26, 2019)

Stadium bands like Bon Jovi and Survivor who frequently posture as bad asses, livin' on the edge, when in reality they wear eyeliner and are probably very good to their parents.

And Styx. I'm pretty sure they have a lyric somewhere that goes, "Why must you be such an angry young man / when your future looks quite bright to me." Rock lyrics should never sound like they were written by a high school guidance counsellor.


----------



## Dan Rhys (Dec 27, 2019)

I'll probably get stoned to death for daying this, but I think the Beatles were simply awful, especially when they started doing more experimenting in the late 60s. Their success was based more on their playful image than anything else; they could have recorded an album of burps and be hailed as "geniuses." Critics call them great because they were the fans worshipping them when they were kids.

People often point to their commercial success as proof of their brilliance, yet the Monkees had the two highest selling albums of 1967, but that doesn't mean they were the best that year. I gave all the Beatles' albums and honest listening to a few years ago to see if I was wrong, but it only reaffirmed my belief.

Okay...I accept my death sentence and summary execution at the crack of dawn. It was worth it, though.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 27, 2019)

Damn, Dan, you're a brave man!

I was never a fan, and my ambivalence blossomed into dislike after I roomed with a rabid Beatles fan for a few years. His philosophy was that if you didn't like The Beatles, there was something wrong with your musical tastes. I got over my dislike, now I just think they're somewhat overrated.

Some thoughts:

They were great melodists and brilliant songwriters. I admire them for subversively bringing psychedelia into the pop mainstream. 

I first came to listen to them as a result of an interest in the Manson murders. I bought The White Album, which I played a lot. I was always fascinated by "Sexy Sadie"; that odd, tilted piano phrase that opens the song and continues throughout the verses gives it a creepy vibe. Or maybe it's the prescience of the lines "You made a fool of everyone" and "You laid it down for all to see": It was Susan Atkins, nicknamed Sadie after the song, who broke the case by confessing her involvement in the Tate murders to her cellmate. Even without that bit of unpleasant backstory, it's a great song and possibly one of my favorites.

Sadly, because their early pop period was just too dumb and sweet for me (was "Love Me Do" a love song to a fecalpheliac?), and their later output was marred, at least for me, by what I consider to be an inherently tinny sound (Paul! Plug in your bass! Ringo! Stop huffing ether!) I was never particularly impressed with them and will always associate them with Manson. I suppose that's my cross to bear.

The track "I Am The Walrus" is a wonderfully odd little thing. If only they had lightened up on it's goofiness and made it a bit darker. For a rock band, they were surprisingly deficient in edginess. 

Songs like "Penny Lane" helped pave the way for the soft rock genre, yet they've gone unpunished. Go figure.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 27, 2019)

Dan Rhys said:


> I'll probably get stoned to death for daying this, but I think the Beatles were simply awful,
> 
> Okay...I accept my death sentence and summary execution at the crack of dawn. It was worth it, though.




Good. Would you like Jagger or Richards (okay, bad joke, but really? :shock: )


KenTR said:


> Damn, Dan, you're a brave man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually, Sexy Sadie was a nasty Lennon song aimed at the Maharishi so in a way, Susan Atkins was named after the Maharishi.

Yeah, it's fascinating how someone can take something innocuous (Helter Skleter is actually a playground ride in England, like a see-saw I think) and warp it into something sinister . And how did Dennis Wilson of the Beach Boys get involved with Manson? The late sixties were certainly strange times, indeed.  

As far as the soft rock genre goes, I guess you could call McCartney an influence (think Yesterday more so than Penny Lane though), and God knows why he wrote that horrid Silly Love Songs.


----------



## escorial (Dec 27, 2019)

that's a first...in all my years..awful.... I've sinned but I will throw the first halfy..


----------



## KenTR (Dec 28, 2019)

mrmustard615 said:


> Actually, Sexy Sadie was a nasty Lennon song aimed at the Maharishi so in a way, Susan Atkins was named after the Maharishi.
> 
> Yeah, it's fascinating how someone can take something innocuous (Helter Skleter is actually a playground ride in England, like a see-saw I think) and warp it into something sinister . And how did Dennis Wilson of the Beach Boys get involved with Manson? The late sixties were certainly strange times, indeed.
> 
> As far as the soft rock genre goes, I guess you could call McCartney an influence (think Yesterday more so than Penny Lane though), and God knows why he wrote that horrid Silly Love Songs.



If I remember correctly, Wilson had picked up a bunch of Manson's girls who were hitchhiking and eventually met Manson through them. They hung out for a while. Wilson had a slight interest in Manson's music, but the friendship turned sour and Manson reportedly stalked Wilson for some time, thinking he could help him with his musical career. Producer Terry Melcher was involved somehow as well. At the time, Melcher was living in the house on Cielo Drive where the Tate murders occurred. Bitterness on Manson's part is what led him to decide to send his crew to "kill everyone there."

Thus endeth the swingin' sixties. 

Here's another tidbit: decades later, Trent Renzor bought that same house, which was where he wrote and recorded his towering, almost brilliant "Downward Spiral" album.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 28, 2019)

1968, when the Beatles white album was released, was probably the peak of the 1960s tumultidity (which may or may not be an actual word, but it passes the chrome spell check). Some events of the aforementioned year were:

The assassinations of Martin Luther King and Robert F. Kennedy
The Tet Offensive and My Lai massacre in Vietnam
The Democratic convention riots in Chicago

Plus there were race riots, anti-war protests...

But there was a lot of great music that year. Albums released in 1968 include:

Electric Ladyland (Hendrix), Music from Big Pink (The Band), The Beatles white album, Beggar's Banquet (Stones), Bookends (Simon and Garfunkel), Wheels of Fire (Cream), Cheap Thrills (Janis Joplin), and a boatload of other albums that make today's "artists" sound like amateurs.

Note: this post is probably not related to "bands you hated," but it's related to the conversation within.


----------



## KenTR (Dec 28, 2019)

Irwin said:


> Plus there were race riots, anti-war protests...



Not to mention all of the social changes that took place: the civil rights movement, the women's movement, the Stonewall riots...some might even say the Vietnam protests helped stop the war..*all without the use of social media.* If you kids out there think you're making a difference by re-tweeting a meme, I assure you you're not.

If there's a band out there called The Smartphones, well, I hate them. Don't even have to hear 'em.



Irwin said:


> Electric Ladyland (Hendrix), Music from Big Pink (The Band), The Beatles white album, Beggar's Banquet (Stones), Bookends (Simon and Garfunkel), Wheels of Fire (Cream), Cheap Thrills (Janis Joplin), and a boatload of other albums that make today's "artists" sound like amateurs.



Don't forget Pink Floyd's Ummagumma. Often maligned by fans as a slipshod waste of time, I consider it to be one of my favorites. For me, David Gilmour's "The Narrow Way" is every bit as good as "Comfortably Numb", and the live lp is absolutely stunning. Beautifully recorded. That was when audiences were quiet and actually listened to the band. Check out the version of "Careful With That Axe, Eugene"..as the song ends, you can hear Nick Mason's very last cymbal tap as clear as day. Perfect.

I was born in '63, so at that time I was still grooving to "Spanish Flea" and the Doctor Dolittle soundtrack. 

But none of the acts you listed have ever moved me much. I was more of a Velvet Underground guy (their s/t album was released that year). Oddly, The Stones have always been a big _meh_ for me. I came of age musically toward the dawn of the 70's. 

Back on topic: The Beach Boys always annoyed the hell out of me. And moving forward a bit, most of Billy Joel's songs make me want to run toward the nearest living thing and kill it.


----------



## PiP (Jan 2, 2020)

I hate/ed punk rock and later rap. It was during this era I lost interest in music. ETA... I also hate manufactured boy bands.


----------



## KenTR (Jan 2, 2020)

I hate it when artists sell the rights to their music to pharmaceutical companies to use in their commercials. 

And people who are paid to write jingles for legal firms. Even if it's four second long, it's an affront to music.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 2, 2020)

Sometimes it's not the artists that sell their songs to companies. There was a time when artists didn't own the rights to their own material by way of managerial contracts, recording contracts, etc. I don't think it was really until the seventies when artists starting out became a little more concerned about protecting their rights as songwriters/artists. Case in point, George Harrison was sued by, not by the writer of He's So Fine, but bythe production company he sold the song to. It was a fairly common practice for artists and songwriters to have little control of what was done to their material well into the sixties and I imagine some of that goes on to this day.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 23, 2020)

Cheeky Girls
Chico
Jedward
Björk
The Eagles, apart from one track...


----------



## escorial (Jan 23, 2020)

Shot in the dark...hotel calafornia....


----------



## Sycamore (May 23, 2020)

I have a funny story for this question. In middle school, I hated Weezer. Whenever I heard their cover of Africa on the radio, I was so angry. Rivers' voice struck fear into my heart-- it was so bad. (Still is). Anyway, this year, I had a weird two-week phase where I liked Weezer. But, the more I listened, their songs just became boring and annoying; their songs get old so fast. Plus, Rivers Cuomo based a lot of album_ Pinkerton _on his hatred of women and personal self loathing; it's just gross. 
Other than that, I can't really think of a band I hate-- it's a strong word.


----------



## Attak88 (Jun 30, 2020)

That new school rap blaring out of seemingly everyone's car,  New Wave, most of whats on the radio, todays trendy metal core.
...If it aint Punk It Dont Rock!


----------



## RobMcC (Jul 1, 2020)

Blink 182, Sum 41, Aerosmith, Bon Jovi, McFly, Green Day - simply woeful.


----------



## BigBagOfBasmatiRice (Jul 6, 2020)

The Beatles. Sorry.
But can I be sick and tired of hearing of the "_amazing _Beatles"?
Like, c'mon man, I've heard enough.
Also, I used to think it was "The Beetles" ha ha:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt (Jul 11, 2020)

While certain songs bring back great memories, I absolutely hated KISS then and now. #pleasedontstoneme


----------

